# My Leon Cupra



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey!
Here´s my dailydriver...








Summer setup








Winter setup

_Modified by Cede at 9:37 AM 6-27-2007_

_Modified by Cede at 1:19 PM 9-30-2007_


_Modified by Cede at 1:20 PM 9-30-2007_


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

some specs:
- 20s 
- tints (not the windshield)
- LCR spoiler
- Forge SMIC
- K&N 
- KKK04
- Milltek DV
- Custom made ECU remap
- Shortshifter kit from R32
- Powerflex dogbone engine mount
- 4bar fpr
- Pioneer / Hertz audio systems
- TT pedals and footrest
- S3 Lower Front Strut Brace
- Sebring SS exhaust system
- Brembo OE discs and Mintex pads.
_Modified by Cede at 11:00 PM 6-27-2007_

_Modified by Cede at 12:29 AM 8-14-2007_

_Modified by Cede at 11:02 PM 9-23-2007_


_Modified by Cede at 1:38 AM 2-21-2008_


----------



## BAD_MF (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (Cede)*

Very nice! The colour is super








Very big wheels








It is good that you have roads to drive on.
In Romania the roads are terrible. I have to go with 10-20mp with my 18' in town because of the roads.


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (BAD_MF)*

Thanks!
To be honest the roads in Helsinki aint so good...
rough tarmac, potholes, railroad tracks and all that ****.








Need to be careful when cruising.


----------



## atarier (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (BAD_MF)*

Jajaja here in Mexico we have the same god damn issue, even if you have 18"s now imagine with 20"s


----------



## atarier (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (Cede)*

BTW really really nice color!
I love it!
Congrats!


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (atarier)*

Thanks!
I love the Ovni Yellow color...
First i was thinking to get black, but im so happy that i got this yellow one.








Im considering to get new Cupra in Yellow as well.
To be honest those 20s aint so bad to drive...
almost as comfortable as stock 17s.
Needs to be bit more carefull though when driving on bad roads.


----------



## toomuchtoplaywith (Dec 21, 2006)

Can you get those Cupra's in Mexico??? HOw much? I know we cant get them in the states, but those are sexy!


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (toomuchtoplaywith)*

I think you can get these cars from Mexico, i dunno about the prices in there.
Retail price for new Cupra in here is about 50k USD. / 36,5k EUR.


----------



## toomuchtoplaywith (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (Cede)*

OUCH!!! those definitely carry a huge price tag! A new Audi S3 is only about 40k US... Looks like they are pretty comparable


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (toomuchtoplaywith)*

Audi S3 is much much more...
priced 50k EUR / 68k USD in here.








I would def. get one for 40k USD...








Leon Cupra is actually very nice package...
Its based closely to Audi S3...Audi TT and Golf 20th AE.
The Leon 1M has the same dash that Audi S3 8L has,
same platform, engine and transmission.
There is 3/4 different Leon 1M Cupra models...
1.8-20VT (180bhp) FWD & AWD, and 2.8 V6 AWD.
Also there is Cupra R version 1.8-20VT 225bhp.
The New -07 Leon Cupra has 2.0TFSI 240bhp and its based closely to Audi S3 8P and Golf GTi.


_Modified by Cede at 10:19 PM 7/12/2007_


----------



## toomuchtoplaywith (Dec 21, 2006)

That cupra is very much like the S3, however, I like the styling on the cupra quite a bit. It even had the same motor options as the s3, with a 1.8t-180hp, v6, and 225hp-1.8t


----------



## atarier (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (toomuchtoplaywith)*

Sure! there are a bunch of them here. Unfortunatelly I'm quite sure why the USpeople can not import them for some specific reason, maybe you can own one, illegally!
They are cheap now, I mean the last edition 05 use to be in USD35k
now you can get an 03 model for USD15k.
The bad thing with them is, all of them run as hell, so the owner always foot the gas daily (I can bet that) and maybe they could be in a good shape outside but not the same inside, engine or suspension as well.


----------



## RZ500 (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (atarier)*

You can get them in Mexico, from 30K the nuwone till 10K a used one mine in Amozoc Puebla

























And at the Acapulco Rally



























_Modified by RZ500 at 5:26 PM 8-1-2007_


----------



## atarier (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (RZ500)*









Hey RZ500 No body knows where is Amozoc Puebla and you have been post your wannabe Cupra in every single thread.
Please make your own post!


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

WOW those A8 wheels look good on there.


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (audivwdave)*

Thanks mate!


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

_Modified by Cede at 10:03 AM 9-22-2007_


----------



## FormulaRacing1 (Sep 5, 2007)

RZ500.......Your pictures are everywhere


----------



## FormulaRacing1 (Sep 5, 2007)

If the Cupra is arround 50K USD, I can't imagine the Ferrari next to your Seat Leon.....
WOOOOOOW
Nice picture


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (FormulaRacing1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FormulaRacing1* »_If the Cupra is arround 50K USD, I can't imagine the Ferrari next to your Seat Leon.....
WOOOOOOW
Nice picture









Well the Ferrari is old... -04 Spider F1
The new F430 Spider F1 is around 399k USD / 286k EUR in here...
So the cars in here are totally rip off priced.


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*update*

I just came from installing 
Audi S3 Lower Front Strut Brace for the Leon.
It was very easy to do, took only 5min once the car was lifted.
I dont expect big difference to be noticed, even that some people has reported a big difference in terms of handling. 
(More solid feel to the steering)
But i decided to try it, since its easy and quite cheap perf.mod.
I will report what it feels when i get few miles with it.








Here is the pic so everybody knows what im talking about








(Its from the Pabs great page of guides.)
Grande







for Pabs @ SeatCupra.net
Part Numbers Required Description 
8N0199403B Strut Brace 
N10467901 x 2 Bolts 
N90914701 x 2 Riv Nuts 




_Modified by Cede at 11:24 PM 9-23-2007_


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: update (Cede)*

looking good man


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

few words about the brace...
i have put down about 100miles with the brace installed, and i must say it really does make a difference in steering responce!
im very happy for this mod. front end does feel more rigid. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
it should fit to Golf IV as well!


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (Cede)*

Best pic of my car by: tgen








Thanks buddy!









_Modified by Cede at 1:14 PM 9-30-2007_


_Modified by Cede at 1:18 PM 9-30-2007_


----------



## RZ500 (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: update (Cede)*

Can you give me the part number to get one for me, since the Audi people in Mexico if you do not have the number no part.
Kind regards


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: update (RZ500)*

Part Numbers Required 
8N0199403B Strut Brace 
N10467901 x 2 Bolts 
N90914701 x 2 Riv Nuts
you should get them through Audi, VW and Seat dealers.
Since S3 and Leon CupraR uses the same parts.


----------



## atarier (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (Cede)*

Damn Cede it looks great, and nice mod the strut bar!
Congrats mate!


----------



## FormulaRacing1 (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks nice and quick....I will ask you about prices but I change my mind, now that I know the prices overthere, ha, ha
Congrats


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (FormulaRacing1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FormulaRacing1* »_Looks nice and quick....I will ask you about prices but I change my mind, now that I know the prices overthere, ha, ha
Congrats

Thanks mate!








What prices are you talking about?


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: (Cede)*

Nice ride ..love the color and the wheels on it .
Wish they had Some of these on this side of the pond


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (that_guy_bry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *that_guy_bry* »_Nice ride ..love the color and the wheels on it .
Wish they had Some of these on this side of the pond 

Thanks mate!








I do enjoy having it...thinking to trade it for new Golf GTi though.


----------



## jasonbend79 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: (Cede)*

Nice ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks!








Just changed winter tyres on...damn they are small and look stupid.
If i keep the car i will have to look some new set of rims, bigger rims...atleast 18" 
_Modified by Cede at 10:16 PM 11-18-2007_


_Modified by Cede at 10:16 PM 11-18-2007_


----------



## danlk2 (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: My Leon Cupra (Cede)*

that summer set up is sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BORA1.8T (Jul 29, 1999)

*Re: My Leon Cupra (danlk2)*

is your car similar to the one in the WTCC???? I saw a Leon at the Final race this year in Macau... The car is really Hot...


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: My Leon Cupra (BORA1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BORA1.8T* »_is your car similar to the one in the WTCC????

No, his is a MkI Leon, the current WTCC car is MkII.


----------



## vwwolfpack (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: My Leon Cupra (Son of a B...5er!)*

Those Mk1 Leon Cupras look pretty awesome...


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: My Leon Cupra (vwwolfpack)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

The end of this story.
It was a blast...


----------

